# Twins !!! One dead ?!?



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok these pictures are kind of graffic one is the little girl we had around six this morning. And the other is the twin brother who is nearly twice the size but died he was born first and mommy cleaned him but he had a lot of umbilical still on him . The sister already nursed but mommy is not cleaning herself last picture. She also did not eat one of the afterbirth. The dark one is the boy
























why is she not cleaning herself and why did the boy dye ?


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure if she is nursing mom just kicked her when she tried she is licking the baby though. She is a first time mom and I am a first time goat grandma.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Did your doe have an easy delivery? There are many reasons why he may have died, from lack of oxygen to birth defects. I'm sorry for your loss  .

Momma won't usually clean her back end, she'll just eat the afterbirth if interested. The vaginal bleeding will continue for a couple weeks. Warm molasses water will perk mom up and help her expel everything.

You may have to tie the doe up and hold her leg while the baby eats. Sometimes it takes a few tries before ffs get used to the idea.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Many things it could be. Was he a live birth or not?


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if he was alive at birth or not she had him at night he was there when I went out in the morning.she cleaned one side cause he was clean and dry but not on the other side


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

How do you make the warm molasses water ? Like what ratio ?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I heat a gallon of water up and add molasses until it turns a light tea color, then offer it to mom. She may or may not drink it, but my guess is she'll love it. Alfalfa will help her milk production, if she's not getting any now. If the kid isn't eating she'll be crying and unhappy, a seemingly happy and quiet kid is probably getting enough milk. Feel her tummy, it should be firm not sunken in.

If the boy was only cleaned on one side, my guess is he never got up after birth...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My thoughts as well.


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Her belly is fat lol thanks that makes me feel better I will try the molasses trick . The little one is sleeping so she must be ok. I'm trying not to touch her to much so they can bond but man it's hard lol


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

To be honest i've never seen a cord like that... Are we sure it's defo the cord, just really swollen? Swollen suggest suffocation or infection...?


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure just took the picture the. Put him in a bag to bury him later when my hubby gets home


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Rusty, just to clarify--it's the little girls tummy you need to feel, to see if she's getting enough milk. It should be flat and firm, not swollen, not sunken. I'm sorry the little guy didn't make it--agree with the others that it looks like he never got up. Very strange looking umbilical cord if that's what it is. If mama doesn't clean up the afterbirth, I wouldn't force the issue, in case there was an infection or something relating to the buckling--just guessing wildly on that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

^ thank you for clarifying, the kid should be quiet and content with a firm belly


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol I know the little ones belly is fine thanks for clarifying I am just so excited lol it's weird cause he was so much bigger than his sister


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

A further thought, I would be sure to dip the little girl's cord in betadine, given the strangeness with her brother's. If you haven't already, that is.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

We'll need more pics of her, you know that right?


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh trust me she will be photographed a lot !!!


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Her cord is really long still ?!? But drying up


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I had one with cord like that.. He was bleeding out not clotting .. He nearly bled to death.. I tied it off and pinched it close and took nearly ten minutes to stop all bleeding


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can dip it in iodine to prevent navel ill...it will shrivel up and fall off in a few days!


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

She is not bleeding no more .ok I will try do that


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

If her cord is touching the ground or close to it, I would tie it off with denal floss and trim it. Definitely dip her cord with 7% iodine. It's cheap insurance to prevent navel/joint ill.


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

We have had two more moms drop their babies and for now are done having kids lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

